# Food & your car: yes or no?



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Interested to see what peoples policy on eating food in their car was.

It's an absolute no-no for me, can be embarrassing when friends bring food into the car and I say they have to wait.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

No its a no... used to be a ok but that was after my friends children ate fish & chips in the golf and it stunk for weeks afterwards!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No eat...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I eat and let eat.

It doesn't happen often but I don't mind when it does.


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I dont mind so long as they dont drop food everywhere.

Sam.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

definate no.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I eat and let eat, My vax will deal with the aftermath


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

NO EATTING In my car  i spend to long on it for some of to mess it all up haha


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Depends who the passenger is - some people are messy as fook! I eat myself!


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

It's happened once with close friends, never again. I will only eat things like sandwiches/mcdonalds burgers as they're quite contained in themselves and less chance of things getting mucky. Especially when it's me, i definitely will make sure i don't spill in my car!! 

I suppose another thing is smell as well!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Eat, drink, fart, pick my nose but no smoking.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> NO EATTING In my car  i spend to long on it for some of to mess it all up haha


Oh no I can eat in the car so can Robert but anyone else nope...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I have two boys, they eat when they eat, if that means in the car then so be it.

As per Brazo, it can always be hoovered up.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

My no food policy happened when i dropped a McDonalds tomato sauce carton onto my Astra's cloth seat, by the time I got home, it had dried in and even after much cleaning, it never looked 'clean' again.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I eat allsorts. McDonalds, doner kebabs, pizzas, fish and chips (the joys of never putting weight on ) 

If i drop some then it will always clean up easy enough, i dont see any problem


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Its a no from me im afraid. Ive also banned the Mrs from brushing her hair the car too lol


----------



## Ingram (Dec 26, 2010)

I made the mistake once of allowing my mates to have a drunken kebab when I was designated driver. One of them decided to balance his on the dash board (without me looking), and then proceeded to drop it on the floor. Really was not impressed!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

No :thumb:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

You can have boiled sweets in my car and nothing else and you put the wrappers back in the bag in in your pocket. Winds me up when people stuff their ashtrays full of sweet wrappers.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

nothing in my car, do what you like in either of my vans though, except smoking - thats the 1 thing i'd certainly never allow.


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

eat/smoke/pass wind not a problem, unless its one of those "mcd milkshake" things. they Dont get into the car, if you've ever seen the mess those make when spilt you will know why.
hoover/apc sorts most things out


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ingram said:


> I made the mistake once of allowing my mates to have a drunken kebab when I was designated driver. One of them decided to balance his on the dash board (without me looking), and then proceeded to drop it on the floor. Really was not impressed!


Of course... there are limits


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

I allow pretty much anything in my car, with the understanding that is someone drops something major, then I get Karma on then!

In my old car a friend spilled an enire large mcd's coke all over the centre console! Fair play to him he stood in the petrol station with paper towels and got it all out!


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

do what you want in my car. i dont smoke but the missus does, in the front with both front wondows down, the smell doesnt hang around. only one friend is banned from eating and thats because i can gurantee he will drop something every single time

unless its from the end of may to begining of sept (show season) then you are only allowed to sit and breathe


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

No way unless its me!


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Negative.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

No. Not even drink, only water is allowed .

The 1.2 on the other hand, meh do what you like!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

no eating, drinks are ok as long as they are bottles or cups with lids on like the Mcdonalds coffee...


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

abz001 said:


> No its a no... used to be a ok but that was after my friends children ate fish & chips in the golf and it stunk for weeks afterwards!


I bet they wiped their fingers on the seats, my niece and nephew did that once. Its like eating doughnuts and not licking your lips. Impossible


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I prefer no eating, it's not like you have to eat in the car, in fact aside from tiny foot prints on the seat backs the only dirt in the family car is crushed malteasers and crisps. 

I can use it an entire week and only get the mat dirty, the kids are in it 10 mins and it's like the day after a festival, abandoned tents too


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I have no problems with eating or drinking (smoking with window down, I don't smoke tho) in mine. 

Don't see a issue with it to be honest, I've eaten buckets of KFC, hundreds cups of coffee, chips, candy snacks etc... Okay, it might get all over the seats, carpets, steering wheel and shifter but carpet, wood and leather clean up easy so I have no probs. 

You've got to live in your car too IMO. :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

No problems with eating in the car. In fact today..............Big Mac consumed. Or is that a Royale with Cheese?


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Having 3 kids it's almost impossible to not let them eat in the car, even if it is just the odd sweet. 

I usually dont like it but have given up trying to enforce it. 

But it is a definite NO for smoking in the car.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nope only me and the GF regarding drinks water only smoking GTFO and use your pins


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Depends who the passenger is - some people are messy as fook! I eat myself!


+1 from me.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Certain people can.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Modmedia said:


> Certain people can.


yeah really fit birds  :lol:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Do what you want in mine, getting it dirty and getting it clean are equally fun for me.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't mind people eating in my car, just not careless little kids! 

But the one thing I hate afterwards (especially with McDonald's) is the stink of chips for days/weeks after, it's soooo hard to get rid of the smell.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

It's mainly just my girlfriend and myself who are in my car.
As we're both clean eaters, I don't mind eating in the car.
We rarely do, but occasionally I bring her some food or whatever if I'm picking her up.
We don't eat takeaways so don't have a problem with nasty smells


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Dont mind eating, no resting cups or other items on the roof of the car though!!!!!


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

apmaman said:


> Dont mind eating, no resting cups or other items on the roof of the car though!!!!!


Ooh I hate that!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

apmaman said:


> No resting cups or other items on the roof of the car though!!!!!


This is what you need!


----------



## chopperRB320 (May 10, 2011)

No eating. No drinking, Smoking will get you the Death sentence, No sexual activity and im the only one allowed to fart. My car ,my rules.
There could be exceptions to the sex part but im unlikely to get offers from the women id make that exception for. haha


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

i eat in my car, just keep a wee bag for all the rubbish to go into then dump it when i get to the nearest bin

dont let anyone smoke in my car(tidy bird or not).


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

lifes to short, its not like your gonna inflict swirls etc by eating in your car.

i let mates/girlfriend eat in the car. 
couldn't care less if it smelled for a couple of hours i prefer to have a life.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

no eat :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

of course. its a car. I m obligated to enjoy my car.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to but since swmbo went all healthy i haven't had fast food for ages, so we are usually in a resturant or at home when we eat anyway.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Hhhhhhhelllllllll no!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't mind, I am in my car so much the inside is like a bin anyway with two kids.

My 16 year old daughter got my 5 year old son so wound up today he threw a bag of crisps and a cup of water at her, serves her right. The whole of the back was covered in crisps and water. I thought it was so funny that he is only 5 and was so angry.

So will have to get rid of the mess tomorrow before I start using for work again on Wednesday.

I don't really bother about the interior much, just keeping the outside clean is hard enough.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> I don't really bother about the interior much, just keeping the outside clean is hard enough.


Same :lol: no one gets to see the inside anyway haha


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

In the van no problemo but the car is a no no.

The kids are the messiest eaters on earth so nope - Wait till we get home scrubbers


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Dont mind eating / drinking, smoking no no. :car:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Depends on what it is. If it's a flaky baguette or chocolate, I keep a careful eye on people :lol:

But everyone that gets in my car knows the score :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i tend to let people eat in the car.. as i do so myself.. 

the only thing that is a definite no, no questions.. no chance.. no way in hell is smoking..
i actually kicked my mate out the car for refusing to take no for an answer..

he took out his cigs and i said not to smoke in the car.. he said its only a car..
i asked him politely if he'd rather walk.. he said "its only one" so i stopped and told him to walk home (about a mile from his house or so) if he wanted to smoke..

he never once asked to smoke in my car again 

i eat in the car if i need to, always drink in it (mostly water.. but juice every so often..) so tend to let them do so..

dont have mates in it too much tbh..

i refused to let my ex drink vodka in my last car though, and she fell out with me!! didnt want the car stinking of booze.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

My car is my dinning room on wheels, I eat eat eat and let my friends eat. Befire I really got into detailing I would be really really carefull over making a mess, but noe if a bit of choco gets melted into the seat I just think 'O well, will be getting the wet vac out this weekend'

Ive let my friend smoke once or twice too, with the window down. The smell dosent linger at all.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its not just the smell that bugs me.. it stains the roof lining..

if you look at a car like my sisters who smokes in her car.. you can see a noticeable difference in the roof lining colour above her seat from the smoke(its almost yellowish tinge)

shes had to stop smoking in the car now the babys there though..


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

The only time I let people smoke in my car is when we are on the motorway as I don't stop at service centres. BUT, if there are any non-smokers in the car, then it's a no-no.

It only take a minute to hoover up any stray *** ash and febreze is a good product to get rid of the smell.


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

nonono
and in my circle of friends policy is pretty well known and accepted
the problem becomes when someone new enters your car, and when you tell them they put a face ahah, but who cares, it´s your car


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

NO-ONE can drink alcohol in my car if i gt pulled and its stinks of booze, even if i breathalize clean i will still have plenty of explaining to do

in america your not allowed alcohol opened or not in the cabin of the car (not even if its in your shopping) you will be arrested.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Hell no... :thumb:

Unless it's a dire emergency, e.g. stuck in a snowdrift or something, I'm not that cruel :lol:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

eating yes, smoking is a no no, i don't smoke so why should i let other people smoke in my car which my mates respect that and get out to smoke.


----------



## Wil (Sep 18, 2009)

i let people eat in mine now as it all gets sucked up but sauce over the carpets would put me in a bad mood lol


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Serious said:


> Eat, drink, fart, pick my nose but no smoking.


Basically this.

If the situation calls for eating, then eating is what is done.

Life first, cleaning second.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Not too bothered about eating/drinking, but smoking is an absolute NO - there again it's also highly unlikely as no members of my family or friends smoke.

Going back a few years, I picked up my car from servicing at the local VW dealers and it reeked of smoke, the mechanic had clearly smoked during the test drive, I was furious. I not only demanded (and got) a discount, but they also valeted the car FOC. Never saw that mechanic again.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I absolutely love my car. I dote on it at every opportunity.

BUT I'm definitely not precious about it. 

I let it be valet parked. I let my friends have a go in it if they want to and have insurance. I "drive it as it was intended to be driven" at every opportunity.

I even park it next to other cars in car parks (*gasp*).

And, yes, I eat in it!

My missus and I often grab a burger and chips at the Eurotunnel fast food place and eat it in the car.

I also regularly use it for take-away pickups when we're feeling especially lazy at home - Chinese, Pizza, Fish'n'Chips, KFC, McD... you name it, my car's seen it. I've even had McDonald's shakes and sundaes in the cup holders.

But because I maintain it well, you'd never know - and that's sort of the point of places like this really, isn't it?

Smoking is a whole other ballgame though, and I would fall out VERY quickly and VERY dramatically if anyone even tried to spark up in my car.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

On the odd occassion I may let it slip, but most of the time it's a no-no. It's my pride and joy and don't want anything being spilt..


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Depends what the food is, anything that smells like pastys = NO!!!

Some stuff is ok, as long as they don't drop it everywhere.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't let people eat in my car, I remember years ago my Nan being a bit miffed I wouldn't let her eat a sandwich in my car - I asked her to wait, we were only about 10 mins from her house.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to be a sales rep when i used to go out with other reps in there cars they where like sheds full of crap empty this empty that a rep lives in his car 8 hours a day why treat it like that stinking etc


----------



## cav391 (Feb 16, 2006)

got to eat if your hungry plus helps with the before and after pics


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok in the company car (well the old one - don't think it'll happen in the new one!!) but defo not in the weekend warrior.....tis my pride and joy - not even sweets!!! But then it's not used loads so it's easier....

Eat all the time in the other halfs car....lol


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Eat what you like, when you like. Its a car.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The topic of food in cars makes me thing of an incident here in town about twenty plus years ago. A rather notorious local spoiled brat was cruising up and down the High Street is his new white XR3i Cabriolet with the roof down - most of the local youngsters were pretty sick of this idiot, he had been winding everyone up for weeks as he always had bigger, better, more expensive and never had to pay for anything. One this particular evening someone took the chance and launched some sort of ethnic takeaway into the car, it went everywhere ... ... ... much mirth ensued and the valeting bill was high, according to the jungle drums, the stains never came out.

There was considerably less posing from that idiot from then onward


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Everyday car - Hmmm...reluctant yes but a definite yes if she was hot :argie: :lol:

Concours car - no way, hot or not


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Subaru - No chance.

Cmax - it's the dog car so yeah, chocolate on the seats etc is the norm for that car :lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

no milk or greasy food. no smoking either


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Can eat and drink in mine, I've never thought about it really, but my gf and mates know what i'm like so there careful. Tbh when me and the gf get takeaway or McD's I like the smell in there, but just 'cus I like the food lol, CG Stipper Scent will soon sort it out.

But defo NO smoking!!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

me n the mrs smoke in my bm, it smells but i've got a 'magic forrest' round the mirror to keep the smells at bay lol

the ash on the back seats from it blowing back in is a bit annoying but it gets hoovered regular so meh.


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Definite no from me too, on very rare occasions I will eat in my own car. For me it's not the crumbs etc which bug me but the smell that lingers in the car days after despite my California Scents air-freshener.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

ant_s said:


> Can eat and drink in mine, I've never thought about it really, but my gf and mates know what i'm like so there careful. Tbh when me and the gf get takeaway or McD's I like the smell in there, but just 'cus I like the food lol, CG Stipper Scent will soon sort it out.
> 
> But defo NO smoking!!


By the way does the stripper scent actually smell like one? Like that sweaty fishy poon smell when shes been gyrating for a few hours?

Or am i missing the point? 

seriously can you compare it to anything else i was gonna get some.


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

With walnut wood inserts and dash, Autolux ivory leather seats, sheepskin rugs, ect ect...........eating food?..
...........you wanna die ?


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes as long as its not curry or something like that


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Only I may eat in my car. Because i'm careful


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

A select few, never in the back, I need to keep an eye out for any spillages!


----------



## CIJ84 (May 18, 2011)

No unless im hung over and need to get a Mc Chicken sandwich in me!!


----------



## juv3 (Mar 1, 2010)

Defineatly it is a No for food and smoking, only drink are allowed.


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

no no no no no am afraid you'd disaspear and the only way they would reconise you is thro dental records


----------



## HOLES (Jan 9, 2011)

yes in mine but no cans, drinks with lids only. basically you can but be carefull...

and smoking is okay as im a smoker and its normally only me and the mrs in the car lol


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Anything that can be picked up is fine, anything that will leave a mark or stain is a no I'm afraid.
Yes - Sweets
No - McD's


----------



## williamw1987 (Aug 10, 2010)

My girlfriend dropped a bitten in half Rolo down the side of the seat in my car... ooo what a mess that made! Damn you caramel!

But generally as long as people don't make a mess, I don't mind.


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

With me depends on the person because some of my friends are really tidy eaters but some don't give a damm if they drop anything so depends on the person, but then if it's something smelly it's a no no, no matter who it is I can not be doing with a smelly car.


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

i didn't, but my GF does anyway.. plus if it dont get dirty, i have no fun cleaning! lol


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am just happy to see my kids eat healthy so if my two year old drops a grape on the seat i wont be losing any sleep over it


----------

